# Quick DEU TIE KNOT question



## genesis98 (6 Oct 2005)

What kind of knot do I tie in my tie?


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2005)

Double Windsor


----------



## Neill McKay (6 Oct 2005)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> What kind of knot do I tie in my tie?



The dress regs show, on page 2-2-17, both the Windsor Knot and the Four-in-Hand Knot.  I believe the Windsor will give you a fuller knot, and the Four-in-Hand a smaller and tighter knot.


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2005)

http://www.ehow.com/how_15994_tie-double-windsor.html

http://www.askmen.com/fashion/fashiontip_100/149b_fashion_advice.html

http://www.tie-a-tie.net/fourinhand.html


----------



## GO!!! (9 Oct 2005)

And once it is tied properly - never ever untie it.

Mine has been tied in a perfect Double windsor since basic!


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Oct 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> And once it is tied properly - never ever untie it.



Perhaps good advice for a $5 polyester uniform tie, but please don't anyone do this to a good civvie tie -- you'll ruin it.


----------



## Haggis (10 Oct 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> And once it is tied properly - never ever untie it.



Better yet, buy a clip on.  You won't get strangled in a punch-up!


----------



## geo (10 Oct 2005)

Oddly enough.... have lost every last necktie for my DEUs that I have ever been issued....
but still have today my clip tie from 30+ years ago... go figure.


----------



## BDTyre (11 Oct 2005)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Perhaps good advice for a $5 polyester uniform tie, but please don't anyone do this to a good civvie tie -- you'll ruin it.



And if you don't outright ruin the tie, the wrinkles that result when it is finally untied are very unsightly and hard to remove.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2005)

And don't just yank it through the narrow end, another way to ruin a good tie. Untie it, then hang it up.


----------



## orange.paint (15 Jun 2006)

Heres one for yah.
I feel borderline retarded,along with most people I work with.
Is the CF tie a full or half winsor?

been a while.


----------



## Franko (15 Jun 2006)

Full.     

Regards


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Jun 2006)

I think it was a full when I tied it back in '85...somebody told me that the benefit of a full Windsor is that you can pull it apart when you undo it without having to un-knot it...so I've heard...  ;D


----------



## Franko (16 Jun 2006)

I undo it everytime I am done wearing the noose....then get it dry cleaned along with my DEUs.

Everytime I need to wear it....it gets re-tied.

It's "knot" hard to do....even tankers can figure it out.

I'm so punny....sorry couldn't resist.    

Regards


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Jun 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I undo it everytime I am done wearing the noose....then get it dry cleaned along with my DEUs.
> 
> Everytime I need to wear it....it gets re-tied.
> 
> ...



I'll humour ya! :rofl:


----------



## Red 6 (17 Jun 2006)

I wish I had time to weigh in on this thread, but I'm all tied up right now... :dontpanic: :


----------



## 762gunner (25 Oct 2006)

I think the knot people use varies.  I've tried the (Full) Windsor, and ended up with this honkin' huge ball of hard cloth diggin' into me lucky char- I mean, into my adam's apple.  The four-in-hand is, in theory, the correct way, but it is always lopsided.  I use the half-windsor.  It's easy to tie, easy to untie, looks good, and is supposed to get the chicks.

    Waiting twenty years now, but any day, I'm sure...

     Cheers!


----------



## Klc (25 Oct 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> And don't just yank it through the narrow end, another way to ruin a good tie. Untie it, then hang it up.



As said, never leave a knot in a silk tie. You actually have to properly untie it if you want it to stay looking new. (Reverse the steps you used to tie it) If you do wrinkle it, simply roll it up and leave it for a few hours. (I just leave mine rolled up to store them)

With an issue tie, do whatever you want. Polyester is a little more forgiving then silk.


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2006)

Redneck said:
			
		

> I think the knot people use varies.  I've tried the (Full) Windsor, and ended up with this honkin' huge ball of hard cloth diggin' into me lucky char- I mean, into my adam's apple.  The four-in-hand is, in theory, the correct way, but it is always lopsided.  I use the half-windsor.  It's easy to tie, easy to untie, looks good, and is supposed to get the chicks.
> Waiting twenty years now, but any day, I'm sure...
> Cheers!



you've been waiting 20 yrs for what???..... chicks?.... Relly!


----------



## once a gunner (25 Oct 2006)

What about those canex clip ons......the dress regs don't say anything about that we can't wear them only the Sgt Major frowns upon them


----------



## BernDawg (25 Oct 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me.  The amount of resistance guys have to learning how to properly tie a tie.  I use a double windsor and the knot is nice and tight and small if you do it right.  Just like my Mom showed me 20 odd years ago when I signed up (she was a drill instructor after all...)
Yup truly amazing that the guy who topped by basic had to get me to tie his tie  :brickwall:


----------



## Dogboy (3 Nov 2006)

Hey before I joined the Reserve Iv only needid a tie for weddings and funerals (man I love working blue collar)


----------



## BernDawg (4 Nov 2006)

Oh don't get me wrong I hate ties but they are part of our DEU and as such should be respected as a part of our uniform.  I can count the number of times I've worn a tie out of uniform on one hand.  I can assure you it was under duress but it was tied the same way -  a nice tight double windsor.
just my $0.02
Cheers
Bern


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Nov 2006)

I have just purchased... a zip up tie, I kid you not. Most amazing invention ever. Already tied, the thin end of the tie is one big zipper that goes together when tightened and unzips when loosened.  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (17 Nov 2006)

Brother. They are not new been around forever but sometimes fall out of fashion.  Back in the days of Loverboy (that's a band BTW) they were red leather and tres cool to boot. (still never wore a tie if I didn't have to)


----------

